# Merged - enw/cm access problems



## Desdichado (Feb 2, 2009)

Usually if I can't get to CM, I can't get to ENW, but all morning (so far) I've gotten 504 errors or time out errors or some other version of "can't find this site" errors, while I can find ENW just fine.  Aren't they on the same server?  Did CM get deleted or something?


----------



## diaglo (Feb 2, 2009)

i was wondering if the admins on CM were posting a tribute to ngri and that is why we can't get there.


----------



## Morrus (Feb 2, 2009)

I have no idea what's wrong - the database looks fine, the server is running fine.  The other sites on the server (EN World and The TARDIS) are just fine. Can't figure it out.

I even went to check I hadn't done anything stupid like let the domain name expire, but that's also fine.


----------



## Morrus (Feb 2, 2009)

OK, I can't get to CM but I hear from others that they can just fine.  I hear from yet others that they can get to CM but not EN World. 

So I'm guessing some node is down somewhere in the intranets; but both sites are running just fine.


----------



## Blackrat (Feb 2, 2009)

Morrus said:


> OK, I can't get to CM but I hear from others that they can just fine.  I hear from yet others that they can get to CM but not EN World.
> 
> So I'm guessing some node is down somewhere in the intranets; but both sites are running just fine.




Well, just to let you know, though I doubt it is of use, I can access both just fine.


----------



## Michael Morris (Feb 2, 2009)

It's not some node - if it was the whole server would be down. The only thing it could possibly be is CM's nameserver glitching out, but if I recall correctly it shares that with ENWorld as well.  I haven't been able to reach CM all morning.


----------



## jdrakeh (Feb 2, 2009)

Yeah, I can reach ENWorld (and The TARDIS) without issue, but CM doesn't even produce an error. It just won't load. Can't even ping it. 100% packet loss.


----------



## weem (Feb 2, 2009)

This is the first time I have been able to access EN World in the last 9 hours (aka from 6am to just before 3pm PST) - I was trying every 30 minutes at the longest, every 5-10 minutes other times. I was getting the timeout error.

I'm sure that doesn't help, but just thought I would drop it in here


----------



## Desdichado (Feb 2, 2009)

I had both working briefly about 5-7 hours ago, and now I can't get to CM again.  Obviously, I can get to ENW again.  3-4 hours ago, both were unavailable.

Its weird, whatever it is.


----------



## jdrakeh (Feb 3, 2009)

Currently, I can get to both CM and ENWorld unhindered.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Feb 3, 2009)

*EnWorld Not Fine (Was: ENW fine... CM 504 error?)*

Forked from:  ENW fine... CM 504 error? 



			
				Hobo said:
			
		

> Usually if I can't get to CM, I can't get to ENW, but all morning (so far) I've gotten 504 errors or time out errors or some other version of "can't find this site" errors, while I can find ENW just fine.  Aren't they on the same server?  Did CM get deleted or something?




I have had spotty access to EnWorld today. The site would come and go. I'm curious to know whhat the heck is up (or down isn this particular case).


----------



## jdrakeh (Feb 3, 2009)

And almost immediately after I posted the above, I found the situation reversed (I could not access ENWorld, but CM came up fine).


----------



## drothgery (Feb 3, 2009)

Same here.


----------



## frankthedm (Feb 3, 2009)

Was unable to access EnW. myself foe a while around 8pm US central.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Feb 3, 2009)

Different  for me--no access to EnWorld since just after 10 am.Just after a hour (from this post time mark), I was able to get back on.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Feb 3, 2009)

Just had an outage that lasted nearly an hour.


----------



## Oldtimer (Feb 3, 2009)

For me, the site has been dead the last 24 hours or so.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Feb 3, 2009)

I have problems with Circvs Maximvs. Can't reach it since at least around 08:10 (GMT +01:00) till now (10:02). (Connection Timeout).


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Feb 3, 2009)

Access to EN World, no access to CM.


----------



## Blackrat (Feb 3, 2009)

About two hours after I posted that previous post, I lost access to both and now is the first time I got through since that.


----------



## Knightfall (Feb 3, 2009)

I've been able to get to Circvs Maximvs all day (and night), but this is the first time I've been able to get to EN World. Strange.


----------



## Knightfall (Feb 3, 2009)

Now I can't get Circvs Maximvs to load. Weird.


----------



## Ginnel (Feb 3, 2009)

Oldtimer said:


> For me, the site has been dead the last 24 hours or so.



snap 

although CM was out of order when I tried yesterday as well.

I need my Hive!


----------



## nerfherder (Feb 3, 2009)

Couldn't access CM most of yesterday, except for the evening.

Could access CM at 7am GMT today, but not now (13:00 GMT).


----------



## Shadowsong666 (Feb 3, 2009)

No enworld for me the last 24 hours or so.
Not that the connection to enworld isn't bad most of the time from germany, but now it went un accessable too. *whine*


----------



## freyar (Feb 3, 2009)

Didn't try CM, but I couldn't get to ENW yesterday except for briefly late evening (10:30-11PM EST).  It was also out again this morning 8-9:30 AM EST.


----------



## Desdichado (Feb 3, 2009)

It seems we continue the routine of only being able to access one of the two at a time, at best.  This morning I could get CM but not ENW, and now it's reversed again.

Still strange.


----------



## Morrus (Feb 3, 2009)

I can now - finally - access both1

Earlier today it suddenly switched from ENW No/CM Yes to ENW No/CM Yes; and now it's ENW Yes/CM Yes for me at least.


----------



## Ovinomancer (Feb 3, 2009)

I still can't get to CM.  It's been out for a couple of hours now.

I'm in danger of becoming productive!  Help!


----------



## Desdichado (Feb 3, 2009)

Not to mention the languishing Pbp!  barsoomcore is _dying_ without his dinosaur and amazon fix!


----------



## Ovinomancer (Feb 3, 2009)

CM still out for me.  I had to do work today.  This is unacceptable.  I demand a refund for my free service provided at no cost to me free of charge and without payment.  Hrrmmph.

Seriously, anyone figured this out, yet?


----------



## Bront (Feb 3, 2009)

This is the first time I've been able to hit ENW in over a day.  I still can't get to CM.

It sounds like a name space issue somehow though.  Hopefully will rectify itself shortly.


----------



## StreamOfTheSky (Feb 3, 2009)

I've randomly gotten "connection interrupted" many times the last two days, sometimes a few refreshes does the trick more often, I just can't access the site at all.  Already lost some posts due to it.


----------



## Mistwell (Feb 3, 2009)

Nareau posted this at CM, which got reposted to the EnWorld Live Journal.  I tried it, and it worked, which got me to be able to post this here:



> "Anybody who's having a problem (on a Windows box) should be able to fix it temporarily by doing this:
> 
> Open C:WINDOWSsystem32driversetchosts in notepad
> Add the following lines to the end of that file:
> ...


----------



## Morrus (Feb 4, 2009)

Ovinomancer said:


> Seriously, anyone figured this out, yet?




Mystified.  Nareau's theory seems the most promising so far, especially since it applies to Cyberstreet's own website, too.


----------



## Morrus (Feb 4, 2009)

Oh, this is silly.  It affect Cyberstreet's own DNS servers, which means I can't email them!


----------



## Mistwell (Feb 4, 2009)

Morrus said:


> Oh, this is silly.  It affect Cyberstreet's own DNS servers, which means I can't email them!




If it is the Cyberstreet out of Florida, their phone number is (239) 334-4484

Hours of operation (U.S. East Coast Time):

8:30am-8pm Mon-Thu
8:30am-5pm Fri
10am-2pm Sat


----------



## freyar (Feb 4, 2009)

Mistwell said:


> Nareau posted this at CM, which got reposted to the EnWorld Live Journal.  I tried it, and it worked, which got me to be able to post this here:



The quick fix should also work in linux by adding the appropriate lines to your /etc/host file if anyone needs that.


----------



## Knightfall (Feb 4, 2009)

Mistwell said:


> Nareau posted this at CM, which got reposted to the EnWorld Live Journal.  I tried it, and it worked, which got me to be able to post this here:



Damn Windows XP won't let me change that file. Do I have to copy it somewhere else, change it, and then copy it back?


----------



## Knightfall (Feb 4, 2009)

Never mind. I got it to work.


----------



## mach1.9pants (Feb 4, 2009)

This is the first time I have managed to see ENW for a =bout 10 days, good to be back 

I got to the point of asking on WotC boards if anybody could get on!


----------



## StreamOfTheSky (Feb 4, 2009)

mach1.9pants said:


> I got to the point of asking on WotC boards if anybody could get on!




How deliciously ironic.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Feb 4, 2009)

Morrus said:


> Oh, this is silly.  It affect Cyberstreet's own DNS servers, which means I can't email them!




It's even sillier - If I had access to CM, I could put a link for just the right smiley for this occasion! *shakesfist*


----------



## Jack99 (Feb 4, 2009)

Been able to access ENworld for about 25 minutes total the last 48 hours. CM didnt work either.


----------



## Oldtimer (Feb 4, 2009)

This is definitely a DNS problem. Now, when I can get to ENW, the address www.enworld.org resolves to 68.68.204.19

Earlier, when I couldn't get any response, the address resolved to 65.127.163.19

I forgot to check which name server responded earlier, but now it seems to be the regular CyberStreet servers.

Is this a case of DNS poisoning or just a flaky name server?

EDIT: I listed the records for www.enworld.org in the two CyberStreet name servers:
ns.cyberstreet.com answers: www.enworld.org => 68.68.204.19
ns2.cyberstreet.com answers: www.enworld.org => 65.127.163.19

Someone at CyberStreet needs to fix that ns2 machine!


----------



## Klaus (Feb 4, 2009)

Can't access CM here either. Page won't load at all.


----------



## Ydars (Feb 4, 2009)

I can only echo what everyone else has been saying; for the last week or so, my ENWorld connection has been appalling (could connect about 1 hr in 5) and this is from two completely independent internet set-ups (work/home).

What is going on?


----------



## Verys Arkon (Feb 4, 2009)

mach1.9pants said:


> This is the first time I have managed to see ENW for a =bout 10 days, good to be back
> 
> I got to the point of asking on WotC boards if anybody could get on!




The irony didn't escape me when I replied 'me neither'.


----------



## KB9JMQ (Feb 4, 2009)

Jack99 said:


> Been able to access ENworld for about 25 minutes total the last 48 hours. CM didnt work either.




My situation exactly.


----------

